# S4



## RISE (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with SARMS?  Particularly S4?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 3, 2013)

yes, used it once with some ok results.  strength went up a little as well as some leaning out.  I don't think it will hold a candle to what AAS would do, but it worked when I took it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2013)

I like MK-2866 but S4.. Meh.


----------



## RISE (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll check into that POB. Did you guys use GWP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2013)

RISE said:


> I'll check into that POB. Did you guys use GWP?



No I haven't used theirs


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 3, 2013)

no, I used RUI


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2013)

its decent stuff.  osta will give better strength gains.  s4 is more of a cutter IMO.


----------

